# making thing and checking to scale



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

I need an HO Scale Card and ruler. I have looked everywhere and cant find them. Would anyone have or know of a place to get them? Thanks


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

I found a few sites. Here's one:

http://www.thescalecard.com/index.html


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Oops... Looks like the went out of business at the endof 2012. They may still have some old stock. This site has some stuff available: 

http://www.hobbymasters.com/the-scale-card-1-87-ho-scale-ruler.aspx


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

There's also a free printable one here:

http://lhonings.home.xs4all.nl/rulers.html


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW thanks for the fast replys. I'm going to try the free ruler I'll let you know what I get. again thanks


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought a ruler at the Hobie shop the free online printout was not that good.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

iamwhiteshadow said:


> I need an HO Scale Card and ruler. I have looked everywhere and cant find them. Would anyone have or know of a place to get them? Thanks


Have you got an iPhone? There's a Woodland Scenics app with a scale converter.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Any kind of RR tools can be found at Micromark....

http://www.micromark.com/12-inch-st...ailroaders-ruler-for-ho-o-n-s-scale,6476.html


----------

